

What Coke taught us about customer service - kevinxray
http://amazingserviceguy.com/2851/customer-service-freestyle/

======
ilkhd2
So, why American cab service is worse than that of many "developing"
countries??? "Fedex fast"? no way. The secret of success is slowly make
service cheaper and worse, but maintain appearance by making every once in a
while things slightly better.

